# Ideas For Grey/black Water Storage For Seasonal Users



## sheplady (Aug 24, 2010)

Hi All,

I have a question about storing waste when on a seasonal site that does not have full hook ups. My husband and I have fallen in love with a campground and we want to get a seasonal at it but the site we want only has water and electric. I know that there are RV holding tanks out there that one can purchase. Does anyone have any experience with them and can you tell me where to purchase such things? We do not want a pull behind holding tank rather something that is large and could be pumped out periodically. Not sure if something like this exists but if it does I'd love to know about it.

Thanks!

Linda


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Have you inquired at the campground if they offer a pump out service?


----------



## Chuggs (Jun 8, 2010)

Honey Wagon

If you don't want the standard Barker Tote Along, or Thetford Tote...you might look at these. They'll give you an idea.

You can actually buy tanks like this from places like Tractor Supply or other Agricultural stores. You can use a simple water pump for grey water...but for black tank contents...you need a macerator (grinder) pump.

If the park doesn't have one of those honey wagons...maybe you could start a cottage business. Twice a week...go and pump out subribing clientel...and make a few bucks.

As our local Environmental specialist likes to say... "Your Pooh...is our bread and butter" (what a sick sense of humor he has)


----------



## sheplady (Aug 24, 2010)

Yes they do have a honey wagon BUT our tanks fill up so quickly. As a family of four we have to pump out every few days and at 20 bucks a pop that is just way too much money. We have a 28' RSS...does anyone know of any issues with the holding tanks? My husband always camped in a travel trailer and never had this issue.

Thanks!

Linda


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

We've been at a seasonal campground for several years. We have a gray tote tank (30 gal) and used it for a couple stays until people pointed out that most sites had 'gray water pits'. The owners were ok with it, so we dug a big hole, and buried a 30 gal plastic box with a bunch of holes punched in the sides and bottom. We ran a hose into the top and connected that to a garden hose fitting sewer cap. Then we leave the gray tank open and it never fills. Every few weeks we pay for a pumout of the black tank. We use the enzyme treatments for the black tank and just left it 3 weeks and came back with no odor, so that's not as expensive if you just have to pay every couple trips. You might want to broach the subject with the owners and see if they are on board though.

One other cost to factor in is that if you run the fridge all season, we pay ~$100 in electricity just to keep the stuff we leave in the fridge cold. Not the end of the world, but didn't want you to be suprised.


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

The honey wagon concept is a great idea. I posted a few weeks ago about an idea someone gave to me when we were camping at Petit Jean SP. Consisted of a 60 gal plastic tank loaded in the bed of the truck, filled using a drill powered pump---only for gray water though. You can use the same concept for black and gray, but you'll need a macerator pump to fill up the tank. Gravity will empty it for you. The initial cost will be high, but you should realize a return on your money in less than one season, especially if it costs $20 per load...no pun intended.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Does the seasonal site have public restrooms? Seems like you and your family could use them during the day and save the Outback for night time and wake up time. That would/should cut your need for a weekly Honey Wagon in half.


----------



## Darj (Oct 10, 2004)

We are seasonal campers in our 28RSS. Ours gets pumped out once a week (included in the contract) We do what Oregon Camper had suggested to you. With the exception of me, my kids and husband use the public restrooms for showers and such. When showering in the camper, you can't let the water run like at home.

We don't go by our black and gray tank indicators (they don't read the levels right, never have....tried rinsing the black tank, using ice, calgon and whatever...the black level indicator just is never right!)

Using the public restrooms, we can go 5 days before needing a pump out. When that happens, we let our campground office know ahead of time we may need an extra pump out and they don't charge extra for being seasonal. But you have to let them know ahead of time. If its an emergency pump out, they do charge extra.


----------



## sheplady (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks for all the advice and suggestions everyone! My husband and I have a lot to think about!

Linda


----------

